# Dig Box



## JessicaK (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm planning on making a dig box for the bunnies. But I'm not sure what to use as the dig material. When I had ferrets, we used rice.
Materials I was considering:
Sand
Dirt
Carefresh bedding
Uncooked macaroni 

Suggestions?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 8, 2012)

I've used dirt (plain topsoil, no plant food or anything in it) and they liked it, however they can kick it pretty far if you don't make high sides around the box so it can be a little messy if used indoors.

for an indoor box, I switched to using shredded paper (actually went out and bought a paper shredder for them ). I cut the pages in half before shredding for shorter strands.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 8, 2012)

I've read new, clean sand can be pretty fun. Like the kind you buy for a kid's sandbox, I believe. I worried that sand might get in their eyes though...I am interested to see more responses to this because I want to get mine a dig box too!

I like the shredded paper idea a lot. Though I think there would just be more chewing of the paper than digging in it...


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 9, 2012)

they didn't end up chewing on the paper. they did strew quite a bit of it around their run, though, and eventually decided the box was a potty so I took it away until after they're spayed. now they just play with the dirt box when we go outside.


----------



## nc_bunnys (Sep 9, 2012)

I got a tote from Lowes/Home Depot that was deep. I filled it with play sand. 
My buns had a blast with it. The lid, however was supposed to be put back on after playtime. Someone forgot & the cat ended up with the big sand box.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2012)

We got a couple of giant litter boxes and filled them full of shredded newspaper (by hand). Our guys love it and have for 8 years. Coal, our old Mini Rex would get in there and literally disappear and all you could see was the paper moving around or her ears looking like a shark's fin gliding along above the surface, then she'd "prairie dog" and pop up thru to the surface. She'd spend hours in there. Also funny is watching Nikki arranging "new" paper, as it gets changed weekly--she'll move it around, piece by piece till she has it like she wants.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 2 dig boxes for Lupa. One has shredded paper but she doesn't seem to like that one. She usually sits in it for a few minutes and then goes on her merry way lol. The other has pieces of fabric like silk scarves (obviously not silk because i'm not made of money lol) but she loves that one. She's got some fascination with fabric lol


----------

